# Ouch!! Melted nylon burns!!



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

After my July 4th trot line fail I've started making a few longer lines more suited for the Alabama river. Been awhile since I've done this and burning the nylon has put several painful blisters on my finger tips. Getting expensive also. Using circle hooks for the first time. Got a trip planned for mid month - ready to change my luck!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Use a clip attatched to a short pole? Like a stainless one from a dog leash? Rated for a couple 100 lbs in case you hook a river monster!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try aluminum welding upside down and a glob lands on your calf!!! mmmmmmmmm that'll put some foul words in your mouth!!! hahaha..... You better catch a bunch fer the party on your new dock!!!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I like to use braided nylon for my lines, doesn't come unraveled, so you can just cut it clean and there is no need to burn the tip. Twisted nylon can be a pain when making lines.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Use a Hot Knife*

A hot knife is just a tip that goes into the end of a soldering gun that has a blade on it that heats up and melts the nylon or rope or anything that melts without using a flame or lighter. If I get a chance I'll put a picture on here later today.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

jcoss15 said:


> I like to use braided nylon for my lines, doesn't come unraveled, so you can just cut it clean and there is no need to burn the tip. Twisted nylon can be a pain when making lines.


Yeah that's the key. Haven't made any in a long time but BRAIDED and TWISTED nylon make huge difference.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Main line is twisted but my "drops" are braid.... I melted them - I thought they needed it but I'll have to check that out a little closer

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

just wear gloves when you go to pull in a catfish on that braid or it will cut the pi$$ out of your hands. don't ask how I know........


basnbud


----------



## agbiv (Jun 29, 2014)

*food service gloves and a boowl w ice water and a wet cold paper towel*

Okay--just like working with a hot glue gun: 1. Wear latex/nitrile food service gloves. You have dexterity, the take heat and don't readily melt. 2. Have a bowl or old plastic tub with ice water in it and a cold damp paper towel next to it. When hot stuff gets on you slap the towel on the spot or dip fingers into bowl to cool stuff off instantly.


----------



## cottontop58 (Feb 22, 2011)

I stick a candle in a cup of sand and cut all my drop lines and have a pat. Pulled off roll burn has a nice pointy melt don't even rub with fingers


----------

